# D': For the sake of my fish, please.



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Last night I noticed white spots covering the fins and body of my common goldfish. 
It looks like Ich.. Yayy.. 
He's currently in a 20g with a pregnant guppy, and I REALLY do not want her to get the Ich parasite as well.. I want healthy fry! 
Please help, I don't know what to do.

I read that adding salt and turning up the heater will shorten the lives of the parasite, but goldfish are freshwater fish and needn't heaters! 
So I don't think that's a probable treatment.
I have a 1.5g tank sitting in the corner all alone and I was wondering if I could bleach this tank [to clean it] and transfer my goldfish to this and treat him for Ich with a commercial medication. But the thing is, I wouldn't have time to cycle it.. Is that a problem?
Also, would the 1.5g be too small for a hospital tank for my goldfish? 
It's all I got. So hopefully not.
Along with the treatment of my goldfish, should I treat the main 20g as well? Would this kill my guppy?

Final question-
If it turns out my goldfish does not have Ich after all, and I treat him anyway, would it kill him? Would adding the medication to the main 20g kill my guppy if she's not infected? 

PLEASE HELP. ANSWER EVERY QUESTION PLEASE. I NEED ALL THE ADVICE I CAN GET.

I LOVE MY FISH!!!




Thank you for your time[:


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Guys, please.
I'm desperate here.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

it sounds like ich to me and typically a fish catches it due to stress. they are usually strong enough to keep from getting sick unless they have shed their slime coat are all your water perameters in check or have you done anything to cause any excessive stress to the goldfish. the goldfish is coldwater so correct it doesn't need a heater but the guppy really should. the heater wont kill the goldfish but the warm temps can really stress her out. you may just want to try coppersafe its about the most affective medicine i have ever used for ich and ive never had it not work. just remember coppersafe has to be removed from the water via water changes or carbon. once you dont see any signs of ich then continue treatment for atleast another week or two to be sure its gone.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh and just make sure you dont over due it with the coppersafe its pretty strong i usually do a slightly lowered dosage of it. other than that you could try the increased heat and a little bit of salt. bringing the salt levels up slowly to about 4-5 table spoons over the course of a couple days.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> you may just want to try coppersafe its about the most affective medicine i have ever used for ich and ive never had it not work.


So if I go out tomorrow to buy some Coppersafe, do you recommend me adding it to the 20g even with my pregnant guppy in their who may not be infected? I'm cycling a ten gallon tank for her and it should be ready in about a week or so, just to note.

Another question- Is it possible my guppy will never get infected? Even with my goldfish in the same tank? Please explain to me what needs to happen in order for another fish to catch Ich. Thanks!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

If you are seeing the spots, then it is already too late, and all the fish are infected. The ickies prefer to attach to the gills first, where you can't see them, and only go for the body as a second choice. As such, it's pointless to separate the fish or even treat them outside of their main tank, which is also infected.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> If you are seeing the spots, then it is already too late, and all the fish are infected. The ickies prefer to attach to the gills first, where you can't see them, and only go for the body as a second choice. As such, it's pointless to separate the fish or even treat them outside of their main tank, which is also infected.


Okay so I'll go out and purchase ich medication and treat the whole 20g tank with both the goldfish and the guppy. 

I'm just worried about my guppy though. Since she's pregnant, will it at all harm the fry? This is my first batch of fry.. ever! And I really want everything to work out.. I want healthy fry! :/


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ive treated tanks before with pregnant fish and i dont believe it affected the babies but im not 100% sure.


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> ive treated tanks before with pregnant fish and i dont believe it affected the babies but im not 100% sure.


Well that's good to know.

Did they all deliver healthy fry?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i cant remember to well it was a long time ago but i dont remember ever having a bad batch. i wouldn't worry to much about it if they didn't make it you'll have more in no time.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The fry will be perfectly fine. Maybe they'll gain telekinetic abilities, but that wouldn't be bad, would it? :fun:


----------



## xFishAreFriends (Jan 27, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> The fry will be perfectly fine. Maybe they'll gain telekinetic abilities, but that wouldn't be bad, would it? :fun:


Oh no, not at all!
Haha, I'd have super fishh!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, ick medicine, the power-giving nuclear waste of fishy superhero comics.


----------

